# That one thing you absolutely cannot tolerate



## Quill (Apr 23, 2015)

So I recently found out there's a name - misophonia - for something I've experienced my whole life: I can't stand the sound of someone chewing or similar mouth-sounds. It just started as an "Ew, I hate that sound" but it's gotten worse as I've gotten older, and now it's at the point where I have to leave the room or block the sound out or it feels like I'm going crazy. It could be loud chewing, or lip smacking, or that mushy sound that happens when people with really dry mouth (think cotton mouth) talk- I can't stand it. 

And it's actually causing problems in my life. My mom has dentures, and my fiance has a big mouth so he chews loudly, so if I'm around either of them while they're eating I have to have to do something to block out the sound. I prefer to eat alone now too. It's really weird, and it doesn't change how I feel about them, but hearing that sound makes me feel like punching a baby dolphin. 

Anyone else have things that go beyond "pet peeve" into "I know this is irrational but I will set fire to the world" territory?


----------



## kayleee (Apr 23, 2015)

Omg I totally know what you mean. And when people breathe audibly


----------



## tumut (Apr 23, 2015)

I hate when people spit.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 23, 2015)

My dad constantly sneezes/coughs without covering his mouth or nose. It's so disgusting and I wish I could tell him to stop. Ugh I could feel myself getting 'sprayed' by it sometimes


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 23, 2015)

I also hate it when I hear people eating! It grosses me out so much.  That's why I try to make sure I eat more quietly. Sitting out the dinner table with my dad and brother is honestly so annoying for me. I have to try and focus on other stuff, because they are both loud eaters... Also, I hate it when I can hear people breathing loudly, too. xD And when people don't eat with their mouths closed! AND, when people burp at the dinner table. Idk, it's just sooo gross. My brother does it all the time, and he just says "Better out than in", and it's like... Now is not the time to quote Shrek. x'D


----------



## Quill (Apr 23, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> My dad constantly sneezes/coughs without covering his mouth or nose. It's so disgusting and I wish I could tell him to stop. Ugh I could feel myself getting 'sprayed' by it sometimes



Aaaaah! My dad did that too. ew ew ew


----------



## Aestivate (Apr 23, 2015)

My mom has this really annoying nail clipper. The sounds that comes from it makes my ears bleed, it's absolutely horrifying. Eveytime my mom takes the nail clipper out of her bag I  put in my earphones or if I don't have those, I just cover my ears with my hands. I must look like a complete ****** at those moments.


----------



## lazuli (Apr 23, 2015)

i dont like people touching me, hearing them breathe/chew, really loud people/music around me (me listening to loud music with earbuds is fine but only for a short while), and uhhhh ANY kind of metallic sounds bc then my teeth hurt. rip me


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 23, 2015)

Chavs, People who're not black who try to be black to look "cool"



computertrash said:


> and uhhhh ANY kind of metallic sounds bc then my teeth hurt. rip me


Same here, but they give me headaches and can make me very weak.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 23, 2015)

I hate gagging, spitting or open mouth chewing. 

Makes me almost throw up.


----------



## honeymoo (Apr 23, 2015)

People who are really touchy, people who hit you playfully/when they're mad.
Can't take it. Unless I'm in a relationship I don't really mind the touchiness.


----------



## PixelSammie (Apr 23, 2015)

honeymoo said:


> People who are really touchy, people who hit you playfully/when they're mad.
> Can't take it. Unless I'm in a relationship I don't really mind the touchiness.



Ugh, I have a cousin who playfully pinches when joking around and leaves welts on your arms from it.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 23, 2015)

I dislike people that are overly sensitive and get offended when someone says something they disagree with.


----------



## Improv (Apr 23, 2015)

Quill said:


> So I recently found out there's a name - misophonia - for something I've experienced my whole life: I can't stand the sound of someone chewing or similar mouth-sounds. It just started as an "Ew, I hate that sound" but it's gotten worse as I've gotten older, and now it's at the point where I have to leave the room or block the sound out or it feels like I'm going crazy. It could be loud chewing, or lip smacking, or that mushy sound that happens when people with really dry mouth (think cotton mouth) talk- I can't stand it.
> 
> And it's actually causing problems in my life. My mom has dentures, and my fiance has a big mouth so he chews loudly, so if I'm around either of them while they're eating I have to have to do something to block out the sound. I prefer to eat alone now too. It's really weird, and it doesn't change how I feel about them, but hearing that sound makes me feel like punching a baby dolphin.
> 
> Anyone else have things that go beyond "pet peeve" into "I know this is irrational but I will set fire to the world" territory?



this oh my ****ING GOD
jesus CHRIST WHEN my parents talk with their mouth full of food and they hover over  me and try to talk with their mouths cramMED FULL jesus CHRIST i want to kill myself


----------



## Beardo (Apr 23, 2015)

Homophobic people, mouth breathers, when people are still in their "random phase"


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 23, 2015)

The sound chalk makes on a chalkboard/similar surface. Uhg it gives me the worst chills and makes my fingers and jaw ache.


----------



## Moddie (Apr 23, 2015)

Family Guy. No seriously. My friend watches that show all the freaking time and it always instantly gives me a headache. Dumb shock humour, poor animation, and overall poor writing aside. It still shouldn't literally get a headache within seconds of trying to tolerate the show. It can't even be on in the background, I can't be around when my friend put it on.



Prof Gallows said:


> The sound chalk makes on a chalkboard/similar surface. Uhg it gives me the worst chills and makes my fingers and jaw ache.



This too. I feel like I'm going to pass out when I hear that sound. Also the similar sound you get from scratching paper.


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 23, 2015)

My boyfriend is in a band and he plays guitar, he's really good but there's a certain sound a guitar makes that I can't stand. I think it's the sound when the finger swipes over the strings and it makes a high pitched scratching noise. It honestly makes my head hurt, It mostly happens when he plays acoustic and he doesn't seem to notice it. I feel bad sometimes though, I don't want it to seem like I hate his playing, but that sound just really gets to me.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Apr 23, 2015)

Stupid people, annoying people, most people in general...


----------



## tumut (Apr 23, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> The sound chalk makes on a chalkboard/similar surface. Uhg it gives me the worst chills and makes my fingers and jaw ache.



I haven't seen a chalkboard since elementary school. I really hate the way chalk feels too. But that is nothing compared to styrofoam on cardboard.


----------



## eggs (Apr 23, 2015)

i really hate people that chew with their mouth open, burp, pass gas, talk loudly, play music loudly, and have superiority complexes to where they always look down on others. the ONLY person that i can even bear to be around that chews with their mouth open is my boyfriend, but not after telling him to close his mouth a bunch of times. (he listens.)
also, i can't stand people that hit playfully/when mad. i get so irritated that i tell them off, unless they're my relatives. with relatives, i simply tell them to stop.
also x2, i dislike people that touch me, _especially_ without consent. i'm okay with my boyfriend touching me, but anybody else? no thanks. i was brought up with less than average affection, so touching is a huge no-no, even for my parents/siblings.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> My dad constantly sneezes/coughs without covering his mouth or nose. It's so disgusting and I wish I could tell him to stop. Ugh I could feel myself getting 'sprayed' by it sometimes



oh geez, this too. i feel this so hard.
but then again, i hate germs and dirty surfaces/nails/hands/etc, so hating this too is inevitable.


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 23, 2015)

I also hate the noise of chewing, it's extremely annoying.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 23, 2015)

I can't stand when people smoke in public places near other people. At my university campus there's always someone smoking near the doors to the library and in my head I'm thinking, "Gee thanks for letting me inhale your poison." Whether I'm walking, trying to enter a building, or sitting on a bench, it annoys the crap out of me. I always hold my breath and walk away whenever someone does this.


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 23, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> My boyfriend is in a band and he plays guitar, he's really good but there's a certain sound a guitar makes that I can't stand. I think it's the sound when the finger swipes over the strings and it makes a high pitched scratching noise. It honestly makes my head hurt, It mostly happens when he plays acoustic and he doesn't seem to notice it. I feel bad sometimes though, I don't want it to seem like I hate his playing, but that sound just really gets to me.



I love that sound. I really do.


----------



## rariorana (Apr 23, 2015)

Otherkin.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 23, 2015)

Homophobic people and annoying boys.


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 23, 2015)

people who purposely burp, and people who are pretentious. both equally make me wanna rip my hair out


----------



## ChattyKathy (Apr 23, 2015)

When people look down on others. it really bothers me.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 23, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> I haven't seen a chalkboard since elementary school. I really hate the way chalk feels too. But that is nothing compared to styrofoam on cardboard.



uhg thinking about that made me uncomfortable.

but yeah, most schools are doing away with chalk and putting in whiteboards


----------



## Roseanna (Apr 23, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> uhg thinking about that made me uncomfortable.
> 
> but yeah, most schools are doing away with chalk and putting in whiteboards



No kidding. My body hair just stood on end at the mere thought of the sound of Styrofoam rubbing against a cardboard box.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 23, 2015)

I can't stand homophobic people.....


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 23, 2015)

This is weird but I cannot flipping stand empty boxes left in the cabinet or milk/juice/tea containers with only a sip left in them being put back into the fridge.


----------



## Tao (Apr 23, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> uhg thinking about that made me uncomfortable.
> 
> but yeah, most schools are doing away with chalk and putting in whiteboards



Whiteboards are arguably as bad, at least in schools.


My school always had whiteboard pens that squeaked like hell when writing with them because they were wearing out and needed replacing. It's among the worst noises ever.


----------



## Llust (Apr 23, 2015)

I hate when people make a mess and just leave e.o


----------



## Royce (Apr 23, 2015)

People hitting my back or touching my a**, but it's ususally my friends but it's annoying sometimes..


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 23, 2015)

Tao said:


> Whiteboards are arguably as bad, at least in schools.
> 
> 
> My school always had whiteboard pens that squeaked like hell when writing with them because they were wearing out and needed replacing. It's among the worst noises ever.



Yeah, the only real replacement I can think of that would eliminate pretty much every sound is like a computer projector or something. Use a mouse/electronic pen.


----------



## Aryxia (Apr 23, 2015)

Intolerance & slobs


----------



## Danielle (Apr 23, 2015)

Spitting is the most disgusting thing ever, eugh.


----------



## samsquared (Apr 23, 2015)

Incest. 
I can't do it.
I've always thought incest was disgusting, but I guess I just realised it was the most disgusting thing in the world to me after watching that scene from the Hamlet movie with Mel Gibson where 



Spoiler



Hamlet's mom _*kisses*_ him to get him to stop talking...


Even typing that made me gag... ergh...
I can... accept people that have that fetish... exist... I suppose, but I don't understand it (must be some mutation, or the "forbidden"/"danger" factor...) and I don't like it, not one bit. It makes me physically ill to think about.


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 24, 2015)

I cannot STAND when my food touches other food while on the plate ie my broccoli touching my mashed potatoes


----------



## MishMeesh (Apr 24, 2015)

When I sit down to watch something with someone and they're on their phone half the time. Like it's fine if you're watching something by yourself, or if you get a text from your mom or something that you should answer fairly quickly. But honestly, if I'm watching something with you—if we actually actively decided to sit down and watch a specific thing—and you keep looking at your phone and texting or browsing the internet, I would rather just not watch it with you at all. Watching something with someone to me means sharing the experience. That doesn't happen when I'm paying attention and the person I'm supposed to be watching the thing with is texting their friend. My roommate does this all the time and it infuriates me. >.< Especially when we're watching something with subtitles and she forgets and claims she's "still listening" to the story. Uuugh. Idk, I guess movies and the experiences they create mean a lot to me.

And this isn't necessarily a pet peeve, but just something that I in general can't stand. Wet food. Like food that should not be wet that is wet. The texture of it makes me want to crawl out of my skin. Wet bread especially. I relate to this video. It makes doing dishes quite the experience for me.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 24, 2015)

I 2nd the chalkboard thing, at the very least when someone scratches it. Ugggh. So grating. >.<


----------



## Quill (Apr 24, 2015)

Also when grown ass adults talk in baby talk. I once dumped a guy because he complimented my outfit by saying "Me likey!" and I could never look at him the same way after that. Instant loss of all respect.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 24, 2015)

when people start talking to me when I'm listening to music, it's like dude, do you not see the f-king headphones?

when someone doesn't close the goddamn,door when they leave my room

also ugh I agree with the chalkboard thing
as well as the unpleasant feel of chalk /shudders/

when someone is explaining something to you
and then keep on repeating the same thing they said over and over
even though you got it the first time, but they just keep repeating it
((kinda like what I did right now lel /shot/))

oh and this bullsh!t right here


----------



## ThomasNLD (Apr 24, 2015)

Authoritative people. Like waving a red cloth in front of a bull with me. Absolutely can`t stand it.


----------



## emre3 (Apr 24, 2015)

I can't stand people that chew with their mouths open, it's one of the most disgusting things ever.


----------



## Cazqui (Apr 24, 2015)

The sound of styrofoam, especially rubbing against each other. It literally physically affects me. I want to pile all styrofoam on a deserted island and nuke it.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> The sound chalk makes on a chalkboard/similar surface. Uhg it gives me the worst chills and makes my fingers and jaw ache.



There are other people whom this bothers, too? Wow.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Apr 24, 2015)

Ugh, I don't know why but when I think of eating  rock! Like actual natural rock, not the seaside sweet! It makes my teeth feel really odd and itchy. (?) 
Another thing is even the thought of a toenail scraping a painted wall or some nasty shiny paper! It makes me cringe!


----------



## Nay (Apr 24, 2015)

I actually got an award for being tolerant in grade school hahah idk if it's true or not though.

I can't stand teachers, I really hate how they think they know better than the students? That won't even make sense, because in theory teachers are supposed to know better than their students, but many of the teachers/professors I've encountered are just pompous with little regard for their students.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2015)

People who sit with their nose in their phones when you like, play cards or board game. It's like dude.. you can do that while taking a dump or when you are alone you don't need to check you insta 24*7


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 24, 2015)

the sound of metal scraping against metal, i feel like i have to vomit everytime i hear anything of the like, and my teeth start grinding, its so horrible ugh.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2015)

Also, when you you say something as a joke and the person you're having a conversation with perfectly gets it but instead says something really boring and 'correct' you instead. It's like dude I know this or I can do that.. you know my humor man.


----------



## Tao (Apr 24, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Also, when you you say something as a joke and the person you're having a conversation with perfectly gets it but instead says something really boring and 'correct' you instead. It's like dude I know this or I can do that.. you know my humor man.



My best friend is friggin' terrible for this. Whenever I say something stupid (but obviously intended to be stupid) and I hear the word "actually..." leave his mouth, I have to hold myself back from punching him in the throat.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2015)

Exactly or just tell them off I mean I know you better than you need to correct me -_-


----------



## Beardo (Apr 24, 2015)

Cool things with a ****ty fanbase


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 24, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Cool things with a ****ty fanbase



Wouldn't that apply to most things, though? ^^ Unfortunately, there are always the bad fans in every sort of "fanbase", no matter what the thing is. :\ 

... I don't know if this counts, but I really hate the word "scrape", and I hate it when people start using that word around me too (on purpose, such as trying to use it in every sentence they can), when they know I dislike it.
I also hate it when I tell people about how I get anxious in certain situations, and instead of saying "Oh I'll go with you" if I'm feeling anxious about ordering food in a restaurant (for example), they just say "Oh I don't think it's that bad". Great, good for you? I'm so glad you don't find such simple tasks as difficult as I do. Now can you just try to have a bit more empathy? x3 
I also can't tolerate people who pick on others for something they can't help.
And people who are close-minded.
And people who don't bother helping in group projects so you end up doing it all by yourself.


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 24, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> I love that sound. I really do.



Apparently a lot of people do lol, I just don't know why it gets to me so much.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Apr 24, 2015)

People blowing their noses while I'm eating. It ruins my appetite.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 24, 2015)

I hate when people chew too. But I think it's gotten better as time goes on. It's not really something that can be helped.

I can't tolerate when people call me stupid. I can take pretty much any insult, even if it's a joke, and brush it off but when someone calls me stupid...it just really upsets me. Because I know it's true and I know everyone else know it's true too.

It's like calling a fat person fat. It's not something you are suppose to say.


----------



## CR33P (Apr 24, 2015)

using words like your and there improperly
spelling grammar with an _e_


----------



## Seasick (Apr 24, 2015)

I absolutely hate when people ask _"Did you draw that?"_ when they can plainly see youre drawing that current thing.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2015)

CR33P said:


> using words like your and there improperly
> spelling grammar with an _e_



this or when people write like seeson instead of season when they perfectly know how to write.

and when people write "compleately" instead of completely... like how hard can it be lol.

also the misuse of then and than. It's Better THAN you not Better THEN you lol.


----------



## Zane (Apr 25, 2015)

the most irritational thing i cant stand would be chalk i guess, i hate touching it or trying to use it on any surface, and i hate the sound it makes when you draw with it, even thinking of it makes me wanna cringe. i remember being horrified when my 5 yr old cousin told me she ate chalk uggghh



doctorVantas said:


> I absolutely hate when people ask _"Did you draw that?"_ when they can plainly see youre drawing that current thing.



looool every day all day in highschool omg


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2015)

yes that chalk sound

or i cant stand untreated wood things. LIKE OIL YOUR GODDAMN SPOON OR CHAIRS AGH


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 25, 2015)

"Pacifically. To be more pacific." NO, NO NEVER DO THAT AGAIN OH MY GOD. 
"Taken for granite." OH FOR THE LOVE OF...
I also have a lot of stupid trigger, not so much pet-peeves but certain words or actions and I go into a full on mental breakdown. One of them is being called "kiddo" it's attached to really horrible memories so I just can't deal with it, when I first started going out with my boyfriend I told him it and he did it to me intentionally to mess with me, it ended with a breakdown and then me ignoring him and crying the rest of the night, so he knows better now.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2015)

I can stand some puns and word-plays but I get your point.

Also when people think you know all the Marvel/superhero/famous comics and when you don't they are all like (in a serious way) OMG YOU HAVENT SEEN BATMAN!??!?!11shift

Um no I haven't really and I don't give a crap what you think about it


----------



## Piggles (Apr 25, 2015)

People who chew with their mouth open. People who talk while chewing with their mouth open. People who really CRUNCH when they eat crisps. People who say 'Guesstimate/Quirky'. Txt tlk. People who write status's like 'OMGZ IM LYKE ZO ANNOYED' and someone replies going 'Oh whats wrong' and they go 'I dont want to talk about it'. People who push in front of me when Im waiting for a bus. 

Ive come to the conclusion that I really dont like people, maybe Im just going to find an Island full of dogs and stay there...


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 25, 2015)

Maybe I'm a grammar nazi, but when people don't know the differences between "their, they're, there, you're, your, where and were". Basically the one thing that annoys me so much. Any other English mistakes I can tolerate and probably won't even notice, but it burns my eyes when I see people using the wrong ones. I don't say anything about it though... Instead I just cry inside. =P

Call me shallow, but I refuse to date anyone who can't get at least get the three there/their/they're differences right!!


----------



## Moddie (Apr 25, 2015)

[Post Removed. Sorry.]


----------



## Piggles (Apr 25, 2015)

Moddie said:


> I am fat, and I can't stand it when people tell me otherwise. They're lying and the way they go about it implies they're something wrong with being fat. By that, I mean remarks like this - "You're not fat, you look good". Which implies fat people are always ugly simply because of their weight. The way I look at it, if you'd call a skinny person skinny then calling a fat person fat should be no different. They're just body types. Granted if you know it upsets the person you should avoid mentioning their weight.
> I get where you're coming from but this is a personal pet peeve of mine.



I get this totally, Im fat, its just the way I am!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2015)

When your parents bring up embarrassing things you did when you were a child/younger. It's probably to tease you but my parents do all the time and no way I'd bring home a friend/boy or girlfriend if they are around.


----------



## Piggles (Apr 25, 2015)

Noiru said:


> When your parents bring up embarrassing things you did when you were a child/younger. It's probably to tease you but my parents do all the time and no way I'd bring home a friend/boy or girlfriend if they are around.



Even worse when they bring out the naked baby pictures! >.< *que dying of embarressment infront of my bf!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2015)

I feel ya. It's like I don't have a very strong bond to my family so it's like if they are gonna do that I'd rather be single or don't bring them to my house..


----------



## Piggles (Apr 25, 2015)

Ahhh yeah, I guess in a way that's good!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2015)

Yeah I hardly bring friends home for that and some other reasons. I wish I could but tbh my parents are annoying and awkward as hell and sometimes idk how to explain it without people getting ticked off because it's the norm to love your parents regardless.

ANYWAYS

I can't stand people wearing regular underwear under their swimming suit/trunks. It's disgusting. I'm not dating you if you do that.


----------



## Piggles (Apr 25, 2015)

People who do that stupid 'sucky in bubble' with chewing gum. (I hope someone understands what I mean when I say this)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 25, 2015)

Piggles said:


> People who do that stupid 'sucky in bubble' with chewing gum. (I hope someone understands what I mean when I say this)



It's called "snapping" their gum. And yes, it's terrible and they should stop it. It's like 10x louder than popping a normal bubble, RUDE.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> Yeah I hardly bring friends home for that and some other reasons. I wish I could but tbh my parents are annoying and awkward as hell and sometimes idk how to explain it without people getting ticked off because it's the norm to love your parents regardless.
> 
> ANYWAYS
> 
> I can't stand people wearing regular underwear under their swimming suit/trunks. It's disgusting. I'm not dating you if you do that.



My boyfriend does this, and I tell him to take them off but he says he's nervous his trunks will fall down and everyone will see his wang. LOL. I think it's pretty gross too, so I've been training him to just use the ties and tie them tight so they don't fall.


----------



## Piggles (Apr 25, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> It's called "snapping" their gum. And yes, it's terrible and they should stop it. It's like 10x louder than popping a normal bubble, RUDE.



AGREED! Thank you for clearing that up!


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 25, 2015)

Everyone.
Everyone has something that annoys me e_o


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 25, 2015)

Moddie said:


> I am fat, and I can't stand it when people tell me otherwise. They're lying and the way they go about it implies they're something wrong with being fat. By that, I mean remarks like this - "You're not fat, you look good". Which implies fat people are always ugly simply because of their weight. The way I look at it, if you'd call a skinny person skinny then calling a fat person fat should be no different. They're just body types. Granted if you know it upsets the person you should avoid mentioning their weight.
> I get where you're coming from but this is a personal pet peeve of mine.



I am the same way, my boyfriend doesn't even say the word because he thinks he'll offend me. When describing a fat person he will was "big boned" or "larger" and I'm like, "you mean fat right? Like me?" And he's like "SHHHH NO YOU'RE NOT" -__- Really dude, I am like three times your size, I know you love me, but it's just a matter of fact, it's not a mean thing to me. But when people say it in a disgusted way I always act surprised, like "NO WAY? I'm fat? When did that happen?" cause they say it in a way like they're "clewing me in" like no man, I know, I kind of have been carrying around my body for quite some time, kthanks.


----------



## Peebers (Apr 25, 2015)

When other people try too hard to be a 'speshul' snowflake and are offended at EVERY. SINGLE. THING.

i.e; 'omggggggg u guys!! that is so offensive smh!!! i am an otherkin who is part rock and fairy. i am a mystical being of the night  and i only gate werewolf-mermaid hybrids!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111! how dare you say that fairy rocks and mermaid wolves can;t get along???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Seasick (Apr 25, 2015)

Peebers said:


> When other people try too hard to be a 'speshul' snowflake and are offended at EVERY. SINGLE. THING.
> 
> i.e; 'omggggggg u guys!! that is so offensive smh!!! i am an otherkin who is part rock and fairy. i am a mystical being of the night  and i only gate werewolf-mermaid hybrids!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111! how dare you say that fairy rocks and mermaid wolves can;t get along???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????



Oh my god I hate that
like?? 
youre not a rock or fairy plz stop.

I also really hate when ppl give you one word replies to everything. Im always just "Did i upset you or do you hate me"


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 25, 2015)

When people try to be hip and cool, not just for a joke, just...all the damn time.

Especially in suburbia, where there's kids like that EVERYWHERE.
Even seniors in high school, which just baffles me.


----------



## Benevoir (Apr 25, 2015)

People who tries to be "random" and nail files! Man the latter makes my skin crawl especially when it comes in contact with my nails ugh.


----------



## Coach (Apr 25, 2015)

Nails on a chalkboard
People at school who literally stalk me and my friends and talk to us about stuff we don't care about for a year
People who think you're a couple with your friend because you are opposite genders


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2015)

Coach said:


> People who think you're a couple with your friend because you are opposite genders



Tell me about it this was my life from 6th to 9th grade because I was pretty close friend with a male lol.


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 25, 2015)

I hate the sound of people kissing. I dont mind kissing by myself but hearing this icky, slimy kisses noises annoys me and I want to punch them in the face. And I cant stand when someone is whispering, makes me shivering.


----------



## Gandalf (Apr 25, 2015)

When someone scratches or makes any kind of noise with lenticular printing.

It makes my spine feel like it's going to spring out of my back while my eardrums try to claw their way out of my head. Just thinking about it gives me a shiver.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2015)

Chalk on blakboards as people probably have mentioned, or people scratching nails on things.


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 25, 2015)

Papercuts! Just thinking about it makes my skin crawl! T-T


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 25, 2015)

Moddie said:


> I am fat, and I can't stand it when people tell me otherwise. They're lying and the way they go about it implies they're something wrong with being fat. By that, I mean remarks like this - "You're not fat, you look good". Which implies fat people are always ugly simply because of their weight. The way I look at it, if you'd call a skinny person skinny then calling a fat person fat should be no different. They're just body types. Granted if you know it upsets the person you should avoid mentioning their weight.
> I get where you're coming from but this is a personal pet peeve of mine.



I meant in the sense that you shouldn't go up to someone and be like "you're fat" but I know what you mean.


----------



## jobby47 (Apr 25, 2015)

I cannot stand vomit. It is the most most disgusting thing ever, and whenever I see or smell it, it makes me want to vomit myself.


----------



## Llust (Apr 25, 2015)

People who don't understand common sense ; u ;


----------



## infinikitten (Apr 25, 2015)

There's a particular "stock" sound that alarm clocks make... a lot of TV shows and commercials like to use it, and it used to be _my_ alarm noise as well, so I'm not sure what caused this... but whenever I hear it, I get super angry/irritated. Partner changes the TV channel as fast as humanly possible when it comes on because he knows it's so jarring to me.

(He has the same issue with "mouth noises" as OP - interesting how common that is)


----------



## matcha (Apr 25, 2015)

i really don't like it when people call themselves 'mommy' or 'daddy' when they have a pet. it annoys me to no end lol


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2015)

When people think they know your drinking/eating habits and tells you to stop. Sorry dudes at least I don't get annoying off a few beer jeesus.

And when people exaggerate everything you do when they talk on the phone/other people. I just want to shove their throat with a knife.


----------



## doveling (Apr 26, 2015)

kawaii talk aigfiusahgsag 
something else that would probably get me slapped by users on here
also constant repetitive sounds


----------



## soda (Apr 26, 2015)

i get bothered when people use terms like 'literally', 'tbh', and other buzzwords(?) constantly.

e.g. "i literally can not even right now tbh," or "omg he was so hot tbh," or "tbh i'm kind of hungry right now tbh," or "tbh, like seriously, tbh i may use tbh too much tbh. like literally tbh no joke,"

of course i'm not gonna nag someone on how they speak/type, but i wish it was less prominent on social media and in other places. not to be mean but please stop tbh... like, literally...


----------



## starlark (Apr 26, 2015)

ugh misuse of words to make yourself look so smart and uppity NO honey.
we all misuse words, that's okay its human to make mistakes but when you _purposely_ misuse a word because you think it'll add 100 to your IQ 1) it makes you look like a fool 2) there's no point to it


----------



## hzl (Apr 26, 2015)

Quill said:


> So I recently found out there's a name - misophonia - for something I've experienced my whole life: I can't stand the sound of someone chewing or similar mouth-sounds. It just started as an "Ew, I hate that sound" but it's gotten worse as I've gotten older, and now it's at the point where I have to leave the room or block the sound out or it feels like I'm going crazy. It could be loud chewing, or lip smacking, or that mushy sound that happens when people with really dry mouth (think cotton mouth) talk- I can't stand it.
> 
> And it's actually causing problems in my life. My mom has dentures, and my fiance has a big mouth so he chews loudly, so if I'm around either of them while they're eating I have to have to do something to block out the sound. I prefer to eat alone now too. It's really weird, and it doesn't change how I feel about them, but hearing that sound makes me feel like punching a baby dolphin.
> 
> Anyone else have things that go beyond "pet peeve" into "I know this is irrational but I will set fire to the world" territory?



wow I didn't realize it's actually a thing. I wanna smack people if I hear ruffling of crisp packets or loud eaters. Drives me up the wall


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2015)

poppet said:


> kawaii talk aigfiusahgsag
> something else that would probably get me slapped by users on here
> also constant repetitive sounds



agree. sorry you don't seem japanese because you know one word lol.


----------



## eggs (Apr 27, 2015)

poppet said:


> kawaii talk



the ultimate intolerable thing.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2015)

people who talk about k-pop "bias" and such ****. i've been on gaia for too long to learn to hate this


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Apr 27, 2015)

I feel like there's a sort of divide when it comes to these sorts of things: things that make me uncomfortable and goose-bumpy, and things that give me anxiety.

Things that I dislike: the sound of ripping fabric, people who make unecessary noises (breathing loudly, chewing loudly, constant tapping of feet/scratching things/etc.), people who start drama, and people who stick their noses in places they had no business sticking their nose into.

Things that give me anxiety: places with no 'escape' (sitting in class, on the train), crowded places & sick people (all stemming from emetophobia).


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Apr 27, 2015)

Hypocrites, though that's a given. No- what I truly despise above that are those abhorrent idiots who can't just leave the past behind and let someone who's made a mistake just leave it behind. I have a forum friend who's going through it right now- he's trying to turn over a new leaf and leave the controversy that surrounded him behind, but even so, he's being harassed by a group of loons who can't stop bringing up that incident. It makes me want to punch something cute. I feel so bad for him- but I can't do anything to support him.



Trundle said:


> I dislike people that are overly sensitive and get offended when someone says something they disagree with.



In short: What Trundle said, only occurring now as well. Sorry if I went a bit overboard, but seeing stuff like that happen, and people such as those who can't give someone a second chance, even if they want one... it hurts. Badly.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Apr 27, 2015)

Ignorant people who act like they know stuff.

I went for a massage and the lady giving it explained to me what was wrong with me (avoidant personality and borderline).
So when I asked if she studied psychology she said no. She told me she had personal experience with it.
So I felt like crap, questioning her right to give me advice (which made no sense and was utter crap, but hey, maybe it worked for her?)
But after I started apologizing, she told me she had a friend with borderline. Really? REALLY?

Seriously, STFU. over 20 years of experience dealing with it, dozens of treatments, tons of doctors, but masseusse lady with a friend with borderline to the rescue!

Only thing worse then advising people without any knowledge on the matter is judging it.


----------



## puppy (Apr 28, 2015)

when ppl say waterburger instead if whataburger........


----------



## starlark (Apr 28, 2015)

I've just thought of one. When people say "come with." I mentioned somewhere how I'm a bit of a grammar/language geek and to me, "come with" just sounds so wrong and off. When people say it it _always_ sounds like there's supposed to be "you" at the end but that they're just too lazy to say it. I just do not like it at all.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Apr 28, 2015)

brainwashed people.


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 29, 2015)

i cannot stand the sound of buzzing; it actually makes me scream because my ears just kind of go crazy. umm, whistling kind of irritates me, and tbh i find it rude when people do it in public, like, not everyone wants to hear you whistle. whistling causes my mother to get headaches, actually, to the point if she's in a store or something and someone is whistling, she will have to leave. hearing people eat kind of grosses me out, ngl.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

People who thinks having children is the ultimate goal in life. Dude.. think one step further or stfu.


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 29, 2015)

Noiru said:


> People who thinks having children is the ultimate goal in life. Dude.. think one step further or stfu.



oh my god yes. and when someone thinks another person is selfish for never wanting kids


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

EndlessElements said:


> oh my god yes. and when someone thinks another person is selfish for never wanting kids



yes god probably my worst pet peeves as well since people tend to let these frogs leap outta their mouth at "proper" times.


----------

